# Help on pellet decisions for crossman quest 1000x



## houstont11 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello im new on this forum. My first question is, does any one have a crossman quest 1000x and ave a pellet that works well. i would perfer a a heavier pellet because right now im using crossmann hunting pellet which i believe are 7.9 grains or so. i sot a squirrel in the head yesterday and the squirrel wet down but than kicked and ran into a hedge where i was unable to find it.i don't want this to happen again. i know my scope is sighted in to have quite good groupings so i think it is the pellet. any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks again


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

buck up and shoot em' with a 22


----------



## houstont11 (Apr 15, 2008)

i live in a small neighborhood so i dont think a 22 would be the best choice.

thanks though 
any other suggesstions


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Try Beeman gold-coated hollowpoints. They hit pretty hard out of my Gamo Shadow 1000, and the headshots seem to work a little faster.

Squirrels are tough little critters, and they'll usually buck around after a headshot, no matter what pellet you use, so just try to make your headshot cross the lower part of the brain, right behind the eye, just under the ear. That usually knocks 'em out.

Good luck.

:sniper:


----------

